# What overhead console wires do I tap into for auto dimming mirror?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Installed Auto-dimming Mirror[/h]
[h=1]How to remove rear view mirror with pictures[/h]
Search works!!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> [h=1]Installed Auto-dimming Mirror[/h]
> [h=1]How to remove rear view mirror with pictures[/h]
> Search works!!


I get that it works. However I have a gen 2. Do we know if the wires are the same? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

My apologies - I did not catch that


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> My apologies - I did not catch that


It's ok  I should do a better job of listing the model type and not assume everyone knows I have a gen 2.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> It's ok  I should do a better job of listing the model type and not assume everyone knows I have a gen 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Well, you are in the Gen II section...


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone have this info?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

